# Welcome our new mods! Thanks to our retiring mods!



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2015)

Tonight, we are pleased to announce the addition of three new moderators at The Bell Tree.  Each of our new mods bring different strengths to the table that will compliment each other as staff members.

First, *LaBelleFleur* will be joining the staff team because of her active engagement in multiple aspects of the community, as well as an eagerness to help other users.  As a mod, we think she will be a role model to other users through her positive personality.

The second mod that we are adding tonight is *Oblivia*.  She has shown to be helpful to members in need of assistance and generally has a positive, professional attitude in how she interacts with the users.  We think her personality will work well as a leader of the community.

Finally, *Murray* has proven to have a deep understanding of how the forum and community function on a day to day basis.  We chose to make him a moderator because of his active presence, participation, and general TBT-aptitude.

While we are adding three new mods, we are sad to announce that Prof Gallows and Kaiaa will be retiring from the staff team. Many of you may have already heard this from Kaiaa, but we want to give them an official goodbye and appreciation for all of their hard work over the last few years.

*Prof Gallows* joined The Bell Tree in 2008 and quickly became a prominent user of the community, befriending many members.  He was made a moderator in May 2013.  A part of the staff, Gallows helped lead the direction of the forum through many staff discussions and planning of features, events, etc.  Events he helped run include Halloween 2013 and TBT Fair 2013.  We give our appreciations and thanks to Prof Gallows, not only for his moderation work, but also for his years of encouragement and friendship as a member of the team.

*Kaiaa* joined the forum in 2011. She was later recognized for her leadership abilities by leading a TBT writing group and running an event in the 2013 summer contests.  This led to her joining the staff in September 2013.  Since then, Kaiaa has been an integral part in moderating the forum and dealing with the everyday issues, such as member disputes, reports, enforcing the rules, etc.  At the same time, she quickly became recognized as one of the friendliest members of the community.  Events she helped run include Summer 2013, TBT Fair 2013, Summer 2014, and TBT Fair 2014.  For TBT Fair, Kaiaa hand made some of our most popular prizes, such as the Animal Crossing leaf pillow.  We will miss Kaiaa's friendliness, dedication, and creativity!

As you can see, today is a day of many changes in TBT's staff.  The contributions of our former mods and the applications of users wanting to be the next mods are taken very seriously because we care about this community very much! We appreciate the time everyone took to submit an application. Even if you weren't selected this year, it helps us know who you are for next time. For example, two of our new moderators today submitted applications in previous years.  Please help us in welcoming LaBelleFleur, Oblivia, and Murray, as well as showing our appreciation for Prof Gallows and Kaiaa.  Thank you!


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2015)

Welcome to the team LaBelleFleur, Murray, and Oblivia! 

Gallows & Kaiaa, thanks for everything. <3


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

Please welcome our new moderators everyone!  They're going to do a great job.

We're going to miss you Kaiaa and Gallows.


----------



## Murray (Aug 8, 2015)

what the heck is on my avatar


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 8, 2015)

It's a jellyfish party.​


----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2015)

Murray said:


> what the heck is on my avatar



Isn't it cute? I think it likes you.


----------



## Hettie (Aug 8, 2015)

[size=-2]Woohoo, congrats guys! And sweet..Jellyfish hugs all around.[/size]


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey, Prof. Gallows and Kaiaa, thanks for all the work you've put into the forums over the years.  You two will be missed 

But I'm happy that we got three new mods, Murray, LaBelleFleur, and Oblivia.  I've seen all three of you post before and know the mods and admins made the right decision in adding you to the staff.  I look forward to seeing more out of you three soon!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 8, 2015)

welcomeee to the new mods c: 
best wishes to prof gallows and kaiaa as well~


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 8, 2015)

Welcome, guys! These are some nice picks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to whoever got picked this year. You worked hard this year.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 8, 2015)

Sad to see some good mods go 

Welcome to the new staff! Should be exciting to see how everything goes from here


----------



## Cadbberry (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats new mods!!!!!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2015)

Congratulations to the new mods!  I can't wait to see what you do with the site.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to the new mods


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 8, 2015)

I actually like wearing sea creatures on my head IRL, so this avatar is rather fitting.  Keepin' it.

A big thanks to Kaiaa and Gallows for everything you've done for the forum and its members.  I wish you the best of luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 8, 2015)

Congratulations, new mods! (・ω・)ノ


----------



## Mariah (Aug 8, 2015)

The new staff member selection isn't as bad as I thought it'd be.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Aha, so each of the three new mods have a different colored jellyfish on the heads of their avatars.  Interesting....

Inb4 Jellyfish related event XD


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2015)

maybe next year my dream will come true!!!


----------



## toddishott (Aug 8, 2015)

Welcome new mods and congrats!


----------



## Lock (Aug 8, 2015)

Good luck to Gallows and Kaiaa; you were very much appreciated! And congratulations to the new mods! :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

Jake. said:


> maybe next year my dream will come true!!!



What is it?


----------



## toddishott (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to the new mods!


----------



## Lock (Aug 8, 2015)

whoa site glitch lolz


----------



## Curry (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to the new mods!

A special congrats to Fleur, she has been a great friend to me and I know she will do her job well!


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats Mur and Canadian! (I have no idea who the last mod is, tbh)


----------



## Curry (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats to the new mods!

A special congrats to Fleur, she has been a great friend to me and I know she will do her job well!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2015)

[Duplicate post due to lag]


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2015)

oh my gosh, congrats you guys!!! thats awesome!! and thanks to kaiaa and gallows for everything theyve done  <3


----------



## Beardo (Aug 8, 2015)

OH MY GOD FLEUR MY BABY <3


----------



## Rasha (Aug 8, 2015)

welcome to the world of blue and responsibility hoho, put up a smile it's a tentacle party 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> maybe next year my dream will come true!!!



you're stuck with us


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 8, 2015)

I have no idea who any of you people are but Murray.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2015)

Hehe Congrats to the newly added staff members and to those going into retirement.  t̶r̶y̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶e̶s̶t̶r̶o̶y̶ ̶u̶s̶


----------



## roseflower (Aug 8, 2015)

Good luck to Gallows and Kaiaa, thank you 
Congrats to the new mods!


----------



## Flop (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats everyone!  Especially you, Oblivia!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations guys! Do the community good.


----------



## Amyy (Aug 9, 2015)

AYE congrats to the new mods <3


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

congrats to the new mods and thanks to the retiring mods. c~:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to becoming a mod new ones, and thank you for all your help old ones!


----------



## Akimari (Aug 9, 2015)

Big congratulations to the new mods! They all seem really chill from what I've seen of 'em and I'm really looking forward to their contribution to the website.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations to the new mods! =D
And thank you for all you work to the retiring mods!


----------



## Naekoya (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations! c:


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats to the new mods!! Looking forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------



## Locket (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats _*LeBelleFleur* _, *Oblivia*, and *Murray*! Good luck!

I'm still considered too young. I'll be a member for 6 years before I can apply


----------



## Forek (Aug 9, 2015)

Grats guys!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 9, 2015)

Grats to everyone


----------



## Javocado (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats yall.
I know you will all do well at the helm of the modship.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 9, 2015)

*A very warm welcome to our new Mods, LaBelleFleur, Murray, and Oblivia!! ... I am sure you will be awesome!

Thank you and a sad goodbye to Prof. Gallows and Kaiaa! (Especially Kaiaa - still lovin' you, Darlin' for my Pheebs!)*


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 9, 2015)

Noooo! Kaiaa! ;__;

Welcome/congrats to the new mods!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 9, 2015)

Awe!!! Congrats Murray, Oblivia and Labelle Fleur!!! Very excited for you! 

Kaiaa and Professor Gallows, thank you both for all your hard work!!!! You will be greatly missed!!!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 9, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Congrats _*LeBelleFleur* _, *Oblivia*, and *Murray*! Good luck!
> 
> I'm still considered too young. I'll be a member for 6 years before I can apply



Join the club. I think I'm about your age.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But congrats to the new mods although I hardly know you!
And goodbye to the old mods, although I hardly knew you either.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Aug 9, 2015)

SQUID JELLYFISH! <3
One of many weird coincidences that happened today: here is a photo of a jellyfish I took this morning at the beach.


Spoiler: Bloop bloop bloop.











On a more serious note, thank you so much for the opportunity, and congratulations to Murray & Oblivia! A big thank you to Kaiaa & Prof Gallows as well, you will be missed. Good luck in all of your future endeavours.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome you guys, I'm sure you'll do a great job


----------



## Geoni (Aug 9, 2015)

Nooo Kaiaa. </3 Thanks for everything, you too Gallows.


----------



## kassie (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations to the new mods! It's sad to see Kaiaa and Prof Gallows step down.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome new mods/staff and good luck to the sages  Good choices!


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome new mods! I hope you will carry on the Law of this place, I will miss it very much! I know they made the right decision with choosing you <3


----------



## Klave (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations on your new positions to LaBelleFleur, Oblivia and Murray! I hope you enjoy being moderators. ^-^

Also thanks to Prof Gallows and Kaiaa for the hard work you did in the past! Hopefully the new moderators are able to continue your work!


----------



## mogyay (Aug 9, 2015)

congrats to the new mods! all seem super friendly & helpful around the site! and goodbye to gallows & kaiaa, you'll be missed~~


----------



## Trundle (Aug 9, 2015)

yas Murray finally something for you to do while in between your boring arts classes


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2015)

Aw yeah, two more members in the sage club 

congratulations, guys.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Aw yeah, two more members in the sage club
> 
> congratulations, guys.



Aw yeah the Kermit Club!

Good luck to the new mods and congrats.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 9, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Aw yeah, two more members in the sage club
> 
> congratulations, guys.



I'm back here no mod .
I have only been on for around 3 months so idk. .


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Aw yeah the Kermit Club!
> 
> Good luck to the new mods and congrats.



Darn, now every time I think of sages on TBT I will be reminded of Kermit The Frog....


----------



## Tangybangy (Aug 9, 2015)

congratz


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations LaBelleFluer, Oblivia, and Murray.  The Jellyfish hats are cute.

Big thank you for Kaiaa and Prof Gallows for all the hard work you have done in helping and supporting this site and the members.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats to all the new mods!


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats guys, I'd say they were well deserved.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats to the new mods!


----------



## samsquared (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations on the jellyfish hats!!!!!

...what's that you say? There is something else to party about here? 

Welcome to power, you guys! Don't let it corrupt you~ 
I've loved being a part of this forum and I appreciate all of the work that the mods do and the sages did do to make it this way. Thank you all! :>


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats LaBelleFleur, Oblivia, and Murray on becoming mods!  Although I don't know them very well, I've seen them to be really good with others so I know they'll be a great contribution to the community! 

It's sad to see the older mods leave though, I'll miss Prof Gallows and Kaiaa.  Thank you guys for helping make this place great each and every day!


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm a bit late to the party but here's a *big* congrats to the new mods!!! I hope you all settle into your new positions well. And goodbye to Kaiaa and Prof Gallows! Though I'm sorry to see you retire, you are looking good in green


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Green is best colour ;-)


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 9, 2015)

congrats LaBelleFleur, Murray, and Oblivia 

it's sad to see you go, but good luck Kaiaa, and you too, Prof Gallows


----------



## romexnoose (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome and good luck everyone!


----------



## Flop (Aug 9, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Aw yeah, two more members in the sage club
> 
> congratulations, guys.


Thunder we all know you retired just so you can make your profile even more green


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to the new mods, and thank you for everything you have done Prof. Gallows and Kaiaa!!


----------



## Greninja (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats to the new mods though to be honest i have never seen oblivia


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2015)

screw you guys i should be mod (remember kids! i'm 100% joking)


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2015)

wish I could apply but I am way too young xP Congrats though, new mods!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Join the club. I think I'm about your age.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yay I'm in the club too I'm so young


----------



## Locket (Aug 9, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> wish I could apply but I am way too young xP Congrats though, new mods!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 9, 2015)

How old do you have to be...? I entered once a long time ago but I don't think I'd be a great mod.  Anyway congrats to the new mods! c:


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 9, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> How old do you have to be...? I entered once a long time ago but I don't think I'd be a great mod.  Anyway congrats to the new mods! c:



I think they said at least 15...though as long as you're mature enough to handle being a moderator, age doesn't matter as much.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2015)

I think, i'll just be a member till i'm around my teen years. Your guys are right! 10 years olds shouldn't mods. *COUGH *COUGH* KAWAIIX3 *COUGH* *COUGH* AITHYCOU *COUGH*


----------



## jiny (Aug 9, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I think, i'll just be a member till i'm around my teen years. Your guys are right! 10 years olds shouldn't mods. *COUGH *COUGH* KAWAIIX3 *COUGH* *COUGH* AITHYCOU *COUGH*



lol I'm 11


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm 13 and my birthday is in 29 days so yey


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 9, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> lol I'm 11



DOESNT MATTER *COUGH* *COUGH*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

A nice welcome to the new mods!  
And Prof Gallows and Kaiaa...we'll all miss you, thanks for all you guys have done for TBT. :')


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 9, 2015)

Ahhhhhh! A jellyfish is eating the new mod's head! Now we know jellyfish are evil!


----------



## Forek (Aug 9, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I think, i'll just be a member till i'm around my teen years. Your guys are right! 10 years olds shouldn't mods. *COUGH *COUGH* KAWAIIX3 *COUGH* *COUGH* AITHYCOU *COUGH*



yea im still older


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats on the new mods!!! And to Kaiaa and Prof Gallows, you will be missed...


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## GurglingT (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to the new.
I'm sure the ones leaving will keep in touch, eh?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Ahhhhhh! A jellyfish is eating the new mod's head! Now we know jellyfish are evil!



XD this made me have a good laugh, idk why though lol


----------



## lizardon (Aug 9, 2015)

nice....


----------



## 7cheesypies (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats!  I do it on another place gotta be rougher here.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations you guys


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations, you guys! I'm sure you'll do great, but I wish you luck, just the same!

(And wow, Kit Kat and Oblivia! I didn't think two of the new mods would actually be people I knew. XD You guys will be awesome! And you too, Murray!)

Also, best of luck in your future endeavors, Kaiaa and Prof Gallows! Thanks for all your help and time, particularly Kaiaa, since you've helped me out more than a few times since I've been here. You've been greatly appreciated and I wish you the best!


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome LaBelleFleur, Oblivia, and Murray  I'm new hear but am glad to congratulate you guys on joining the team!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 9, 2015)

rip best staff


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 10, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> I actually like wearing sea creatures on my head IRL, so this avatar is rather fitting.  Keepin' it.
> 
> A big thanks to Kaiaa and Gallows for everything you've done for the forum and its members.  I wish you the best of luck in all your future endeavors.


Ha Ha, Oblivia ... Welcome!  ... I just had to post this ...


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Aw yeah the Kermit Club!
> 
> Good luck to the new mods and congrats.










Flop said:


> Thunder we all know you retired just so you can make your profile even more green



i have no idea what you're talking about, buddy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

You sages better get a Kermit collectible lol.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> You sages better get a Kermit collectible lol.



Lol that would be the best, but much like the sea bass collectible I've wanted for so long it won't happen


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Lol that would be the best, but much like the sea bass collectible I've wanted for so long it won't happen



Just like Thunder, you're all green too (referring to Yoshi eggs and username).


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Lol that would be the best, but much like the sea bass collectible I've wanted for so long it won't happen



Ah, I see. Well tbh y'all should get some sort of green thing to commemorate all your great work. Also, I hope someone starts using Nagisa avatars indeed :3


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 10, 2015)

Thunder said:


> i have no idea what you're talking about, buddy


Srsly, Just wanted to say what an awesome tribute your unique, one of a kind Thunder Flame is! ... evergreen in symbol of everlasting thanks. (or something like that!  I tend to get too poetic! lol)


----------



## Bowie (Aug 10, 2015)

I had a funny feeling Oblivia would make it as a moderator. Congratulations to all three of you!






Also, I'll miss Gallows and Kaiaa. Pretty much everyone from when I first joined here has left, and that's quite saddening.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 11, 2015)

So are we burying the retired mods?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 11, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> So are we burying the retired mods?



I hope not.


----------



## Forek (Aug 11, 2015)

Thunder said:


> I hope not.



But i.... Already.....  got the supplies


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> So are we burying the retired mods?



I second burying the retired mods.  We all need to take out our shovels, dig nice holes for them, and stuff them in, patching it back up deep in the forest far away where nobody will look to find them

(Obviously not creepy response )


----------



## Locket (Aug 11, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I second burying the retired mods.  We all need to take out our shovels, dig nice holes for them, and stuff them in, patching it back up deep in the forest far away where nobody will look to find them
> 
> (Obviously not creepy response )



But what about the Kermit Club some people mentioned earlier? I'm pretty sure* Thunder* wants them to join him. After all, he worked with them.


----------



## Blu Rose (Aug 11, 2015)

Spoiler: Reminder to the New Mods



Collectibles are only to be restocked once a year, if at all.  When you do restock the Collectibles, make sure no one knows about it by not publicly announcing it.



Congratulations on the promotion, even if I'm a tad late!  Y'all have some big shoes to fill, but Kaiaa says that you're up to it, so everything should be great.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 11, 2015)

The jellyfish hate me >w<)/ ~ <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2015)

Jas0n, are you abusing the edit feature again?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Jas0n, are you abusing the edit feature again?



Most likely ;-)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2015)

So I'm guessing putting Jellyfish on the heads of our avatars is the new meme fad now??


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 11, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> The jellyfish hate me >w<)/ ~ <3



AHH! Kill it before it has babies! – =͟͟͞͞ =͟͟͞͞ ﾍ( ?Д`)ﾉ


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 11, 2015)

lol murray


----------



## SharJoY (Aug 11, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I second burying the retired mods.  We all need to take out our shovels, dig nice holes for them, and stuff them in, patching it back up deep in the forest far away where nobody will look to find them
> 
> (Obviously not creepy response )



But then they will  lure you into the the bell tree woods where they will haunt you forever


----------



## Tikikata (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats to the new mods and thank you to the old mods!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 11, 2015)

I said it the day of in the IRC, but I dunno if you were all active at the time so I'll say it again: Congrats to the new guys, Murray, Oblivia and LaBelle! And see you space cowboys Prof Gallows and Kaiaa!


----------



## Forek (Aug 12, 2015)

Tom said:


> I said it the day of in the IRC, but I dunno if you were all active at the time so I'll say it again: Congrats to the new guys, Murray, Oblivia and LaBelle! And see you space cowboys Prof Gallows and Kaiaa!



I was in the IRC in just invisible to everybody.


----------



## cocobells (Aug 12, 2015)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Jellyfishes are love  They look great on you avatars though


----------



## v0x (Aug 12, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 12, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Lol that would be the best, but much like the sea bass collectible I've wanted for so long it won't happen



You guys were once considering a sea bass collectible? Why didn't that happen?!


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

Congrats guys! We'll miss you, old mods /jellyfish hug


----------



## Minties (Aug 17, 2015)

o god murray y


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 17, 2015)

monroe omg


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 17, 2015)

did i say welcome yet if i did then another welcome

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

from kyoko <3 i love you mods and admins and stuff not love love but yeah 

more rules to be enforced! just kidding of course


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome to our new mods!  And thank you to the two who are retiring for doing their best in the past few years.


----------



## cassieok5 (Aug 20, 2015)

Is any1 selling throwing beans I really want some!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 20, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I had a funny feeling Oblivia would make it as a moderator. Congratulations to all three of you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto.  Kaiaa was good to me, and always willing to help and offer kind words.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Ditto.  Kaiaa was good to me, and always willing to help and offer kind words.



Yeah I'm gonna miss everyone that left, but i agree that Kaiaa is/was really kind


----------

